# air cool reflectors



## fumanchu (Apr 15, 2006)

what type of fan can i use for a 400 watts lamp that has a value brite type of reflector? i already got the ducting and 2 network cabinets fans but the fans arent strong enough...would a 100 cfm fan do the job..is to cool off the lamp..thanks..


----------



## zouse1234 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi Fumanchu, i do not know a lot about fans but what i can say is have a look on Ebay in the search box type hydroponics there is some serious shit there all types of fans, light everything we need man


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 20, 2006)

These type work well for cooling one or two lights as long as you have a good output for them. Look at the Inline booster type, pretty cheap too, you can get tham at any shop, I just used this for a link.
http://www.hydroempire.com/store/index.php/cPath/90_91


----------



## fumanchu (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks guys...i actually bought a 100 cfm fan from ebay for like 10 dollars...it works great but i havnt install on my system yet...hopefully that would do it..i let ya know!!!


----------

